# Crappie and Large Minnow pattern



## papaperch

Life long friend and I used to hit pymatuning when it was the premier large crappie lake in northeast ohio. We were in our mid 20s so i am talking 30 years or so back. We absolutely slayed 13-15 inch crappie on what most fishermen call chubs. We more or less stumbled upon this pattern when all we could seine was large minnows one particular day. Average size of minnow was 3-1/2 inch to 5 inch. We upped our hook size from a normal # 4 to a 1 or 1/0 aberdeen that we used for bass fishing back then.

Minnows purchased in the bait shops were fatheads and that was all they had ( 90 % of them ). Other boats used to crowd in on us as they witnessed us slaying these slabbers. This was in a rather large stump field and the crowd would usually thin out as they would get tired of watching us catch fish. They did get some but nowhere near the numbers we were enjoying. The only major difference was the bait being used. style of fishing was anchored, one rod with a 3/4 inch carlisle bobber with seven foot of line and 1 large split shot. The other rod was just dropped straight down with a hook and 1/4 oz bell sinker. So it was not like we were finessing anything. since all the experts preach SMALL , SMALL , then even smaller for crappie baits or lures it always made me wonder.

Have any of you GFO ers witnessed this pattern ? I also used on other lakes but pymatuning was the mother lode with this large minnow.


----------



## FishingAddict17

I've never experienced exactly what you're talking about but I have been able to slay some really nice slabs at Mosquito in the spring/early summer trolling Shad-Rap 5's and 7's for Walleye. First time I pulled up a 15"er out of there that way I just about lost my mind.


----------



## JIG

I Seen A Guy Today Pull A Crappie Below Mosquito 16 Long. It Was Curled Up In A 5 Gal Bucket. The Eyes Were The Size Of A Nickel If Not Bigger. Minnow! Ive Caught Some Nice Crappie Out W Branch Trollin Hot Tots At Night That You Had To Look Twice To Tell If It Was A Striper Or Not. I Think They Like Shinners Best Because Of The Shad. Chubs During The Day!


----------



## CountryKat

I gotta try that this year. If it don't get some slab crappies it will most likely get some nice eyes or white bass.


----------



## Parrothead Jim

I fish West Branch for crappie and I always get a couple dozen large shinners along with the regular crappie minnows. The size of the crappie that are caught with the shinners are alot bigger. Plus I can't tell you how many pike muskie and bass I caught or broke off while I was crappie fishing with the larger bait. The bait guy always tells me why do I waste my money buying shinners for crappie until he sees the size of the fish in my livewell. Give it a try and see for yourself......JIM


----------



## Shortdrift

Lewis and I have had some real banner days on crappie when we were trolling Normans for walleye.


----------



## JIG

Anyone Whom Has Fished Floating Lights Can Tell Ya The Crappie Love Shad. Most Guys Like Fishin For Them In The Spring But I Like Waiting Till Summer To Fall. Most Fish Like To Hang In The Structure By Then And You Can Get Some Nice Eyes. I Only Troll 
For Them When Their On The Move! Theres A Time During Turn Over 
They Run Shallow. The Smaller Fish Are On The Minnow At The Docks And The Big Slabs Are On The Shad. I Think They Are The Reason For The Low Shad Count At W.b. A 8in Crappie Will Eat A 4in Shad! If He Can Get It!


----------



## CarpFreak5328

Creek chubs are my favorite bait for bass and catfish but I have always wondered that if I would use some small chubs like 3-5in if they would thin out the little crappie from hitting and catch a few big ones. I guess that answers my question. It looks like when the crappie spawn at delware im going to catch a few chubs before I go.


----------



## Mayfly

It does make sense, especially in Spring. Think about it. After Winter, there are no small baitfish left, so naturally the crappie would be feeding on larger prey. Use what they're feeding on....larger bait!!!! Also, late Fall, no small fish left.


----------



## atrkyhntr

was fishing the cuyahoga one time for pike and we got the last 2dz shiners the baitshop had... we caught a bunch of crappie till the shiners were gone went back to the shop and got minnows but didn't catch anymore crappie even after putting 2-3 minnows on a hook...we were trying LOL


----------



## JIG

The bigger crapps run traps through out the lake for shad and such. Turn-over and spring will tell where at the time. Same for most fish.


----------



## CarpFreak5328

Yea, I rember once fishing in the creek behind my house I would always catch a bunch of small crappie like 7in nothing really any bigger, but on one day something was nibbling at my bait. I could tell it was a bluegill so I lifted my pole and reeled in a bit I had a 5in bluegill on there. Within the first 2 seconds of reeling it in BAM!! about a 13inch crappie slammed it. I couldnt believe that it could fit that bluegill in its mouth. I got it out of the water and just about had it but it came off and took off into the water but the bluegill was still on my hook dangling half dead. Couldnt believe it. The bluegill was over 1/3 of its total size in lenth.


----------

